# KCNC Jockey pulley question



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

Just ordered a set of KCNC Jockey Pulleys on a complete and total impulse.

Kind of a dumb thing to do, but its cool, I can just re-sell them if they dont work.

I got 'em from this guy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/KCNC-Red-Derail...ryZ42329QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

After a bit of research here on mtbr, it seems that some modification might be needed to make these work on my X0 rd. Is this true? What do I need to do to make it work? The one post I read in my research said I would have to dremel out the hole.... How do you dremel something that runs on bearings? Am I missing something?

Ive got just about any tool I would ever need available to me. Dremel, drill press, assorted bits, ect. ect.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a pair and this jockey wheels work perfect on XTR. On X.0 I don’t know, but if you need to enlarge the hole don’t worry the bearing hole is pretty large and it will do.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

From my experience - if these are the ceramic bearing pulley's (same ones as the Token brand) then they will work just fine with Campaq, SRAM XO( and force) and also Shimano. Sadly they will not work with SRAM X9 or below.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone knows what's the weight savings of these babies -- KCNC ceramic bearing derailleur pulley (vs XTR pulley)? 

I believe each KCNC (11T) pulley weighs measly 9g... Well, how about for the XTR stock pulley?

TIA! :thumbsup:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Onie said:


> Anyone knows what's the weight savings of these babies -- KCNC ceramic bearing derailleur pulley (vs XTR pulley)?
> 
> I believe each KCNC (11T) pulley weighs measly 9g... Well, how about for the XTR stock pulley?
> 
> TIA! :thumbsup:


The weight is the same as XTR.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you, Sergio! Guess, i'll keep mine instead... no bearing to change to Token, IMHO.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

*I did the exact same thing.*

The price was certainly tempting. I got the KCNC pulleys in the mail, fiddled around with the derailleur for a little bit and decided it wasn't worth the risk of permanently damaging my X.0. 
Instead, I put one of them (I got the gold anodized ones) on my Surly chain tensioner on my singlespeed and got these instead









They're gold, they're carbon fiber, and I've put several hundred miles on them so far this season. They're working great and have no signs of wear. They guy's auction says he put 6000km on a set last year without significant wear. Here's his Ebay store. 
https://stores.ebay.com/joechaimui-rothshek-bikeparts

He has a variety of different models and colors that he rotates through. He hasn't done any in red that I've seen, though. He's also offering ceramic bearing models now, at a premium. The shipping is surprisingly fast from Hong Kong. 3-4 business days to Oklahoma if I remember right. I don't have any relation to this guy, in case you were wondering. I just like to support well made products that I believe in.


----------



## neilvan (Jan 28, 2007)

I ordered mine last week from the same guy (TorontoCycles), same colour everything...I should have them tomorrow, I am going to mount them on my X0 RD. I will let you know how it goes and take some photos as well...


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

neilvan said:


> I ordered mine last week from the same guy (TorontoCycles), same colour everything...I should have them tomorrow, I am going to mount them on my X0 RD. I will let you know how it goes and take some photos as well...


Sweet!! Couldnt ask for a better response.


----------



## neilvan (Jan 28, 2007)

Finally got them tonight when I got home. They went on easy as pie and look great. I don't notice any difference in shifting or noise levels but they were definitely lighter that the original SRAM jockey wheels...

Sorry for the crappy photo quality, I was in a rush.










Got a little more 'bling' as well, a set of lighter chainwheel bolts (KCNC) and a Token cable guide for my fork... (and a sweet KCNC seatpost clamp, no photo though)


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

neilvan said:


> I ordered mine last week from the same guy (TorontoCycles), same colour everything...I should have them tomorrow, I am going to mount them on my X0 RD. I will let you know how it goes and take some photos as well...


yeah, i got a nice set of gold ones for my XT derraileur, they came with the plastic bushings which was nice...TorontoCycles was really easy to deal with...it was also cool to get an envelop saying' Par Avion" with a french canadian stamp (it think)


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

So how did you get those jockey wheels from TorontoCycles? I didn't see any drilled SRAM wheels on their website. Got a link?


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

Indiefab said:


> So how did you get those jockey wheels from TorontoCycles? I didn't see any drilled SRAM wheels on their website. Got a link?


eeeeeebayyyyyyyy stoooore

They have an ebay store


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

SmilMick said:


> eeeeeebayyyyyyyy stoooore
> 
> They have an ebay store


Seen it. They all say Shimano compatible. None say SRAM compatible. And none have pictures showing the drilled wheels, just the slotted. Do they come with a larger hole in the bearing cover that fits over the flange on the X0 cage? Because the KCNC pulleys I got a couple months ago from a different seller definately do not.


----------



## sworkspilot (Jun 26, 2005)

Indie, you really need to look closer, I was on there last night after you posted and again this morning and there are two SRAM X0 specific sets on there, they are both black carbon, and look almost identical to the red ones pictured above, the prices seem kinda steep at $48 and $74 or something like that though.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Yep. Those are black carbon fiber just like I have. Sealed bearings without dust caps.
What we are talking about are anodized aluminum from KCNC with protective dust caps - I originally wanted aluminum (gold anodized) but had to settle for the carbon instead. I'd love to have a set of these drilled aluminum pulleys as backups, if they fit X0 without modification.


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

Indiefab said:


> I'd love to have a set of these drilled aluminum pulleys as backups, if they fit X0 without modification.


I might be really confused about this conversation, but umm, the pictures above say that they DO fit X0 derailleurs
.


----------



## neilvan (Jan 28, 2007)

SmilMick said:


> I might be really confused about this conversation, but umm, the pictures above say that they DO fit X0 derailleurs
> .


Your eyes don't deceive you, I just took the originals off and replaced it with the KCNC wheels with no mod's at all...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ardent (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a really, really hard time believing those are ceramics.

They're advertised as "Ceramic Bearing available". I'd take that to read: not all versions have ceramic bearings inside. And the ebay price is only £8 ($16), and doesn't mention ceramic anywhere. I know of only 2 ceramic jockey wheel vendors, FSA and CeramicSpeed, and for FSA it's £60 ($120) and for CeramicSpeed it's £100 ($200) for the set.

They're probably really nice jockey wheels, but I would really doubt that they are ceramics, especially for that price.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I have KCNC gold wheels at 22 gr pair, they shift good.


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

Ardent said:


> I have a really, really hard time believing those are ceramics.
> 
> They're advertised as "Ceramic Bearing available". I'd take that to read: not all versions have ceramic bearings inside. And the ebay price is only £8 ($16), and doesn't mention ceramic anywhere. I know of only 2 ceramic jockey wheel vendors, FSA and CeramicSpeed, and for FSA it's £60 ($120) and for CeramicSpeed it's £100 ($200) for the set.
> 
> They're probably really nice jockey wheels, but I would really doubt that they are ceramics, especially for that price.


Personaly, I wouldnt even consider ceramic bearings a selling point in jockey pulleys. Especialy on a mountain bike.


----------



## bbuch (Mar 5, 2004)

Do these things have to be installed in a specific direction? Or does it not matter.


----------



## Asahi (Jan 30, 2004)

http://www.kenbikes.com/Web/NewWeb/mtbjckey.htm


----------



## b3rnard (Jul 1, 2007)

Bling bling. 

You won't feel the ceramic bearings on such a small scale, IMO. On a wheelset I am sure you would.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello 2007


----------



## neilvan (Jan 28, 2007)

b3rnard said:


> Bling bling.
> 
> You won't feel the ceramic bearings on such a small scale, IMO. On a wheelset I am sure you would.


What a blast from the past!

You bumped this thread from over two years ago just to say this? :thumbsup:


----------



## b3rnard (Jul 1, 2007)

neilvan said:


> What a blast from the past!
> 
> You bumped this thread from over two years ago just to say this? :thumbsup:


Hehe why not, thread is still open


----------



## b3rnard (Jul 1, 2007)

civil said:


> Hello 2007


And your point is?


----------



## neilvan (Jan 28, 2007)

b3rnard said:


> Hehe why not, thread is still open


They still work just like new... 








https://www.thewarmland.com/img/v1/p739833280-3.jpg


----------

